# Demande d’autorisation d’achat des enfants non reçue ?



## billboc (16 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour

J’ai un iPhone perso et un pro avec le même compte iCloud 
Dans le cadre du partage familial, je reçois normalement une demande d’autorisation quand mes enfants font un achat d’app. 

Je reçois bien la demande sur mon iPhone pro mais pas sur mon perso...

Impossible de trouver une solution jusqu’à présent. Auriez vous connu cette galère ?

Merci pour votre aide

Bonne soirée !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (21 Novembre 2020)

Je ne peux absolument pas t'aider, mais je trouve que tu mérites le prix du titre de l'année.


----------



## billboc (21 Novembre 2020)

Ce titre (limite putaclic) n'a pas suffit à attirer les foules pour m'aider 

Bon en même temps même Apple se casse les dents sur ce bug ? ou dysfonctionnement ? ou mauvais réglages ?

Merci pour le sourire en tous cas ! bonne soirée


----------



## LS Zaitsev (21 Novembre 2020)

Les services iCloud et AppStore ont quand même des ratés de synchronisation assez souvent.
Je n'ai pas d'iPhone, ni d'enfants (pour des raisons assez similaires d'ailleurs ahah), mais j'ai un iPad, et je rencontre souvent de petits soucis de ce genre.
Je n'ai que des solutions de contournement : activer la validation par empreinte digitale ou code pour chaque achat. Les enfants devront en passer par toi pour toute app. payante.


----------



## Angela67 (9 Novembre 2022)

billboc a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J’ai un iPhone perso et un pro avec le même compte iCloud
> Dans le cadre du partage familial, je reçois normalement une demande d’autorisation quand mes enfants font un achat d’app.
> ...


Je viens d’avoir le même problème alors que jusqu’à maintenant tout fonctionner correctement. Avez vous trouver la solution? Merci


----------



## athome (Dimanche à 22:18)

idem ici  une solution a été trouvé ?


----------

